# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  June Jazz tune of the month: Swing 42

## Pete Martin

Form is:
Head
2 chorus solos
Head

Here is the notation and TAB for Swing 42


Here is the play along for Swing 42
Swing 42 Play Along MP3.mp3

Have fun!  I'm sure this one will get played a lot at Weiser this month.   :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:  :Chicken:

----------

AlanN, 

Boharm, 

bradeasley, 

DavidKOS, 

Teak

----------


## Teak

Thanks, Pete!

----------


## Dave Martin

Thanks, Pete.  I'll try to get last month's too.  It was a crazy month.

----------

Pete Martin

----------


## Pete Martin



----------

DavidKOS, 

des, 

Jairo Ramos Parra, 

Lawrence Fullenkamp, 

Rick Jones

----------


## DavidKOS

I just finished this with my own guitar track:

----------

des, 

Jairo Ramos Parra, 

Joey Anchors, 

Lawrence Fullenkamp, 

Pete Martin, 

Rick Jones

----------


## DavidKOS

> 


Nice playing - really dug the octave work.

----------


## Jairo Ramos Parra

Pete Martin, always a Maestro! and David, you're not afraid to use the tremolo, when I hear you, I hear a mandolinist playing jazz with a mandolin...I love it! :Mandosmiley:

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Lawrence Fullenkamp

Nice one Pete.! Did I hear a small Perdido snippet at around one minute? 

David, great version. I'm always struck by the Jethro sound in your playing. You sound great! 

I took a Gypsy Jazz class with Matt Flinner last year. I thought I would try to play the transcription of Django's solo that Matt had for this one on the first chorus solo. I don't have the timing just right, but most of the notes are in there. Thanks.

I got to catch Matt, Ross, and Eric at a house concert in Longmont Colorado last night. Those guys are always amazing.

----------

DavidKOS, 

des, 

Pete Martin, 

Rick Jones

----------


## AaronWeinstein

Here's my version (posted elsewhere previously but seems not irrelevant to the thread)

https://youtu.be/0KB6Xpnhlq8

----------

des, 

John Soper, 

Lawrence Fullenkamp, 

Pete Martin, 

Rick Jones

----------


## DavidKOS

> Here's my version (posted elsewhere previously but seems not irrelevant to the thread)
> 
> https://youtu.be/0KB6Xpnhlq8


 Very cool style!  now that's a "solo".

----------


## DavidKOS

> Nice one Pete.! Did I hear a small Perdido snippet at around one minute? 
> 
> David, great version. I'm always struck by the Jethro sound in your playing. You sound great! 
> 
> I took a Gypsy Jazz class with Matt Flinner last year. I thought I would try to play the transcription of Django's solo that Matt had for this one on the first chorus solo. I don't have the timing just right, but most of the notes are in there. Thanks.
> 
> I got to catch Matt, Ross, and Eric at a house concert in Longmont Colorado last night. Those guys are always amazing.


Thanks for the compliment!

Sweet take, Lawrence. Swinging!

Evidently that class paid off. :Grin:

----------

Lawrence Fullenkamp

----------


## Lawrence Fullenkamp

Aaron you are amazing. Thanks for sharing your music!

----------


## des

This is way the most challenging and way the most fun of the Jazz tunes of the month so far. 

So many new challenges -  for example I find myself more frequently looking at what my right hand is doing with the picking  than at my left hand on the finger board, for example here's the first tune I've ever tried on mando where the end of the note is almost more important than its beginning. As well as more familiar challenges - eg trying to get the timing right on the head, trying to fit lines to the ii V I changes as they flash by 2 to the bar. 

But most of all putting up something after Aaron Weinstein's amazing piece. Nevertheless somebody has to do something to encourage a few more of the 20 people who voted in this poll - I doubt if many of you are better than Aaron - but hey! most of you must be better than me ...

----------

DavidKOS, 

Lawrence Fullenkamp, 

Pete Martin

----------

